# What kind of body do you want?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my preference is a body of a professional distance runner, don't know who he is, don't like the beard


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Yeah that will do, minus the anal lube rubbed all over the body.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

gunner21 said:


>


I actually don't like this... D: Too muscular imo, but everyone else seems to like that.

I like smaller guys..

As for me, I just want a healthy body.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> I actually don't like this... D: Too muscular imo, but everyone else seems to like that.
> 
> I like smaller guys..
> 
> As for me, I just want a healthy body.


That's too muscular?!

I chose him because he is one of the least muscular I could think of. Also, his body seems achievable.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> I actually don't like this... D: Too muscular imo, but everyone else seems to like that.
> 
> I like smaller guys..
> 
> As for me, I just want a healthy body.


he isnt actually that mascular. I would like to look like that one day, hopefully soon. Well the face we dont get to have, this guy is a model prob

Defined muscles tend to look bigger because they are protruding


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> That's too muscular?!
> 
> I chose him because he is one of the least muscular I could think of. Also, his body seems achievable.


i actually think the amount of muscle on him is perfect, anymore and he will ruin his ratios and become unattractive.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

he looks beefy with muscles too big


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep in mind that pic was taken in perfect lighting, he was pumped, has a tan and is oiled up. All that makes him look a lot more muscular.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always wanted to be more like the build of an acrobat. I'd like to flip around. I can do most strength things and cardio endurance is pretty good, but I'd like to more fluid in movement than I am.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't find a good pic, but I want a flat stomach, iggy azalea's butt, and C/D cup boobs. 

I'll most likely never have a "big butt", so it's whatever... I just wanna be thinner. :/


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I actually don't like this... D: Too muscular imo, but everyone else seems to like that.
> 
> I like smaller guys..
> 
> As for me, I just want a healthy body.


He's pretty small actually, probably 165 Pounds or so. If you're talking hardness and vascularity, that's more understandable.

Personally, I'd like to trim Down just a tad, to 195 Pounds or so. I like my body as it is, though.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanna be thick and juicy that my build preference.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

I wanna look like this guy:

Arron Lowe (Big Brother contestant)

He has the perfect amount of musculature I think..


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I actually don't like this... D: Too muscular imo, but everyone else seems to like that.
> 
> I like smaller guys..
> 
> As for me, I just want a healthy body.


His arms are way too veiny. I just came here to look at the guys


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Sorry guys ... but seriously? Yuck :c Muscles aren't everything.... eeerm.


Agreed. Too much muscle is icky.

I did respond to another thread like this in the General section a week ago. Regardless, I'll take this opportunity to again state my adoration of slim girls with slender thighs. :b










<3


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Keep in mind that pic was taken in perfect lighting, he was pumped, has a tan and is oiled up. All that makes him look a lot more muscular.


I'll just stick to fictional guys.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What's with the hate for musclar guys? 

Can you imagine if a fat guy was posted and evryone said "ewww fat ewww". 
There would be a ****storm here right now,


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Raeden said:


> Agreed. Too much muscle is icky.
> 
> I did respond to another thread like this in the General section a week ago. Regardless, I'll take this opportunity to again state my adoration of slim girls with slender thighs. :b
> 
> ...


ugh. I don't know how people get slender thighs, even when I'm super small, my thighs are huge looking. :<


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Segafage said:


> ugh. I don't know how people get slender thighs, even when I'm super small, my thighs are huge looking. :<


I think it's a combination of your luck with fat distribution and how wide your pelvis is.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Agreed. Too much muscle is icky.
> 
> I did respond to another thread like this in the General section a week ago. Regardless, I'll take this opportunity to again state my adoration of slim girls with slender thighs. :b
> 
> ...


Sorry for being a bit of an ***, but..
She's kind of unattractive. Looks like a child. :blank 
I'm not in favor of weak women :b blehbleh!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> Sorry for being a bit of an ***, but..
> She's kind of unattractive. Looks like a child. :blank
> I'm not in favor of weak women :b blehbleh!


To each their own. I personally don't like big boobs, hips, or abs.


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe cause I'm such a small guy, Idk lol


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Raeden said:


> To each their own. I personally don't like big boobs, hips, or abs.


 I would just prefer it if my future woman would'nt die during childbirth.. She looks like a bad genetic example. :blank

Each their own !


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> I would just prefer it if my future woman would'nt die during childbirth.. She looks like a bad genetic example. :blank
> 
> Each their own !


Meh. I'm not concerned about her ability to give birth. :b


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Agreed. Too much muscle is icky.
> 
> I did respond to another thread like this in the General section a week ago. Regardless, I'll take this opportunity to again state my adoration of slim girls with slender thighs. :b
> 
> ...


I love it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like the way i am. A skinny guy.


----------

